# Water?



## Hotbump

Ok so I buy this gallon of water that is espeacilly for babies. I just saw that I have run out of water and OH is at work and I have no car :dohh: How long are you suppose to boil water from the sink? Or can I use regular gallon water and not have to boil it or do I have to boil that too? You know like the gallon you go to refill on those machines? Do i even make any sense?:shrug: Oh well I hope I make sense :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

I have no idea :lol:

I normally give Ava tap water, you can from 6 months give it without needing to boil it, I started giving it to Ava at 8 month straight from the tap and she's fine. x


----------



## Hotbump

I was told never to do that :shrug: Hmm I guess I'll give him bottled water without boiling it hope he doesnt get a tummy ache!


----------



## _laura

id say he's old enough to drink the water that you would drink!


----------



## rainbows_x

He should be fine, I didn't know until Ava was 8 months, it's SO much easier than having to boil it all the time. x


----------



## Hotbump

I never boiled water I just gave him a special brand for babies :haha: At least I'll be saving money now it cost about $1.29 each gallon and he finishes a gallon of water in about 2 days :dohh:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Is it not just cooled water from the kettle you can give them? Xx


----------



## Hotbump

whats a kettle? :dohh:


----------



## _laura

Hotbump said:


> whats a kettle? :dohh:

how do you boil your water?


----------



## Hotbump

I have never boiled water for him but when I boil water for like to make hard boiled eggs than I use a pot...not sure if a pot is the same as a kettle never heard of a kettle before but thats probably because most people i hang out with speak spanish not english


----------



## _laura

https://kettle-kitchen.co.uk/images/Alessi%20Michael%20Graves%20Kettle%209093%20White%20Ivory%20Bird%20Whistle.jpg

this is a kettle, it boils the water for you


----------



## Hotbump

oh i have never seen one of those before!


----------



## nicole_

lol do you live under a rock? :haha:
i cant believe youve never seen/heard of a kettle?!


----------



## Hotbump

I guess its mostly a UK thing I have never seen one in the US :shrug:


----------



## Lucy22

A kettle is what you put water in to boil to make tea or coffee, you know like a teapot style thing? 
I think thats pretty much it anyway :rofl:
I think he'll be fine with tap water, but if your a bit worried maybe you could let the boiled water cool? :flow:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I thought your not allowed to give babies bottled water unless it's boiled. ?


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Hotbump said:


> oh i have never seen one of those before!

:shock:

What the hell?! How do you make hot drinks?! Think we should all club together and send you a kettle lol!!


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't think I could live without a kettle :haha: I use it all the time... 
What do you do instead? 
Heating the water until boiling will be okay, the heat takes out all the germs and that...
xx


----------



## vinteenage

Hotbump said:


> I guess its mostly a UK thing I have never seen one in the US :shrug:

No, haha, theyre definitely a US thing too. Everyone I know has one.

Anyway, we've only ever used tap water for Finn. Was never told to boil it or use baby water!


----------



## amygwen

I have a kettle LOL
They sell them everywhere even in the US.

Kenneth's dentist told me to give tap water, I think it's fine at 6 mos+ but my his pediatrician recommended not until 1 year+. Put a saucepan on the stove and put water in it, wait for it to boil than turn it off. Put it in the fridge and than you've got cooled boiled water. It's up to you if you give them tap water though straight out the tap.


----------



## vinteenage

What's the benefit to boiling water? :shrug: It was never, ever mentioned to me to do so, nor was I asked if I did.

We're on well water though, not city water or some type of water line. Maybe that makes a difference? Our water doesn't contain flouride or chlorine or such like city water does.


----------



## amygwen

vinteenage said:


> What's the benefit to boiling water? :shrug: It was never, ever mentioned to me to do so, nor was I asked if I did.
> 
> We're on well water though, not city water or some type of water line. Maybe that makes a difference? Our water doesn't contain flouride or chlorine or such like city water does.

I'm not quite sure Daphne :shrug:
The dentist said it's good if the water contains fluoride because it's healthy for their teeth and gums. Not quite sure about well water though.. I don't honestly know.. it's so confusing!


----------



## KaceysMummy

It sort of sterilises it - all the bacteria is killed when it's heated up... xx


----------



## vinteenage

Dont you want a baby exposed to bacteria to an extent though, so they build up anti-bodies for it? I mean there cant be THAT much bacteria in water or older babies, kids and adults would be getting ill left and right!

I mean, I can understanding needing to boil it for a preemie or sickly baby, but a normal healthy one? Time to get that immune system doing it's work!

Huh. Ill have to ask at Finn's 9 month appt.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Yeah I know that's what I thought, but apparently some places water isn't too healthy... :shrug: 
I was just told to use kettle water from my HV until 6 months. xx


----------



## vinteenage

Haha, well if you were told to obviously it's best to! I'm just mindlessly rambling to myself about why it'd need to be done. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I boil it too.
Just because I was told to by HV, no other reason:shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Woah woah woah woah woah, no kettle?!? HOW DO YOU LIVE?!?! I'd be dead without ma teaaaa


----------



## bbyno1

Omg for some reason i thought everyone in the worldd knew what a kettle was!lol.
I just give Aliyah tap water now


----------



## x__amour

You can give him tap water! :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

I have seen them in cartoons but never knew what it was, they are not really common in the hispanic community. We make our tea or boil water in pots I thought everyone did :dohh: Well i made his formula with bottled water but just for today because I dont know if I should boil it or not...


----------



## x__amour

Oh and the whole kettle thing, I call it a "tea pot", lol. We had some back when I lived at my mom's house but then we got an electric one that you plug in and press a button down and the water boils there. It was pretty snazzy. :cool:


----------



## Hotbump

I'm going to by myself a kettle since everyone has one maybe today im going to post pictures up too :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> Oh and the whole kettle thing, I call it a "tea pot", lol. We had some back when I lived at my mom's house but then we got an electric one that you plug in and press a button down and the water boils there. It was pretty snazzy. :cool:

Thats what a kettle is :lol: A tea pot is different, its just like a big pot with a spout where you keep lots of teabags and boiled water so you can make lots of cups at once, like if you're having a tea party :lol: Or if you just fancy lots of teaaaa


----------



## Hotbump

I dont have a tea pot :hissy: okay i need to buy a kettle and a tea pot lol umm how do you use a kettle? :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

No no you don't need a tea pot, I don't have one they're just if you wanna make lots of tea in one go. A kettle umm you put water in straight from the tap, flick the button and then it boils the water. Then you pour it out. Simples :D


----------



## Hotbump

But i want a tea pot too! lol Oh so that's how a kettle works :rofl: I swear im not making this up I really dont have a kettle and until anna explained it I didnt know how a kettle worked :rofl:


----------



## vinteenage

Why were you buying nursery water in the first place? :shrug:


----------



## Hotbump

Because thats what I was told to mix his formula with but now i want a kettle because everyone has one :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I couldn&#8217;t live without it; I thought everyone had one like a fridge, freezer, toaster, kettle, washing machine, tumble dryer etc. I thought they were essentials :haha:


----------



## x__amour

LOL I need to get my "kettle" from my mom's house, hahahaha. For now if I need boiled water I either microwave it or boil it in a pot.


----------



## AriannasMama

I call it a tea pot too Shannon, lol.


----------



## vinteenage

I'd call it a kettle. Kettles go on the stove. Electric kettles are the ones that are plugged into the wall. A teapot you just brew tea in.

Kettle.
https://www.jewelry-boxs.com/catalog/images/Tramontina-Stainless-Steel-Whistling-Tea-Kettle-3Qt..jpg

Electric kettle.
https://ownhomeelectricity.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Electric-Kettle-Prices.jpg

Teapot.
https://jamorama.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/teapot6bk1.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Thanks for clearing up the Kettle/Teapot mystery Daphne :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> I couldnt live without it; I thought everyone had one like a fridge, freezer, toaster, kettle, washing machine, tumble dryer etc. I thought they were essentials :haha:

They are! :rofl: I want a funky kettle. Been searching for ages. Like a flower power one or something. Why are people so boring, someone must have made one! :lol: I use it so often (like 8 cups a day) I want something pretty to look at while it boils. My mum always has cool kettles, that like glow blue when they're boiling and stuff


----------



## _laura

Lorna! I don't have a tumble dryer. And my freezer only fits a bag of frozen veg in it!


----------



## annawrigley

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEXT-ELECTRI...hen_Kettles&hash=item1e63bb13fc#ht_1390wt_907

Must have


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.next.co.uk/x478318s3

OR THIS!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

the second one!!!
SOO nice!


----------



## _laura

ANNA
https://www.etsy.com/listing/748320...rch_query=kettle&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

Buy that aswell!


----------



## Hotbump

I love the polka dot one! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Hotbump

i typed kettle on walmart.com which i think would be like asda over in the uk and this is the first thing that came up
https://www.walmart.com/ip/CAP-Barbell-35lb-Cast-Iron-Kettlebell/14894508

:dohh:


----------



## _laura

Hotbump said:


> i typed kettle on walmart.com which i think would be like asda over in the uk and this is the first thing that came up
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/CAP-Barbell-35lb-Cast-Iron-Kettlebell/14894508
> 
> :dohh:

https://www.walmart.com/search/sear...c=48_0&_refineresult=true&search_constraint=0
Thats a kettle :D


----------



## Hotbump

yeah i just searched again but they are all solid colors i want one like the polka dotted one that anna posted :hissy:


----------



## _laura

Cindy what about this one?
https://www.target.com/gp/detail.ht...=B0014E0UCE&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B0014E0UCE


----------



## Hotbump

i saw that one too and if i cant find one like the one anna posted than i think i'll buy that one is it a reasonable price for a kettle? I dont know how much they are suppose to cost? OH says it looks like a tomato rather than a strawberry lol


----------



## _laura

haha it has spots like what a strawberry has!
I'll keep searching for you


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> ANNA
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/748320...rch_query=kettle&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=
> 
> Buy that aswell!

https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/tea-time-wall-art-52331
I have this haha

https://www.next.co.uk/x471308s4#742849x47
and want this! (the work top protector)


----------



## bbyno1

This is mine lol
https://igenix.co.uk/products/5960


----------



## Hotbump

this should be made into a show off your kettle thread lol


----------



## bbyno1

:haha:oh and i have the matching toaster lol


----------



## rainbows_x

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_325001033903?CMP=OTC-GOOGLEPS

That's mine :lol:

It was originally OH's mumss, I'd never spend that much on a kettle :/ she's got pretty much the same one now, but a teeeeny bit of a darker red... Crazy.


----------



## x__amour

Woooo. Got my electric 'kettle' from my mom's house today. Buha, it glows blue. WOOO. TEA! :D
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AriannasMama

Eh, I'll just get a Keurig lol.


----------



## x__amour

Ahh those are sooo nice!


----------



## Calsmommy

my family doesnt own a kettle, i actually didnt even know they were different from a tea pot until i read this thread lol are they not very common in the US? i think id like to have a kettle now!


----------



## bbyno1

Promoting kettle's thread:haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Kettle Awareness


----------



## annawrigley

Ok guys I am torn
Defo getting one of these, but which? I prefer the first but I want a matching toaster which the first doesn't have! Life is so hard!


----------



## _laura

The 2nd cause I found it :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ooh I like the first


----------



## lily123

Hotbump said:


> I have seen them in cartoons but never knew what it was, *they are not really common in the hispanic community*. We make our tea or boil water in pots I thought everyone did :dohh: Well i made his formula with bottled water but just for today because I dont know if I should boil it or not...

yes they are :rofl: I'm hispanic and i've always had a kettle :lol: when i lived over in spain everyone has a kettle there :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

Anna i like the 1st kettle best. BUT i have to match everything so id go for the 2nd:)


----------



## abbSTAR

I never really bothered reading this thread as it was just about water so I guessed someone had answered the question, but then when I saw how many posts there was I had to find out what was going on and all I can say is....


:rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

lily123 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I have seen them in cartoons but never knew what it was, *they are not really common in the hispanic community*. We make our tea or boil water in pots I thought everyone did :dohh: Well i made his formula with bottled water but just for today because I dont know if I should boil it or not...
> 
> yes they are :rofl: I'm hispanic and i've always had a kettle :lol: when i lived over in spain everyone has a kettle there :lol:Click to expand...

not the mexican community :haha: i have been to mexico and I havent seen a person with a kettle thats why we use pots to boil our water or to make tea


----------



## annawrigley

I ordered the matching spotty John Lewis kettle & toaster :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

YAY! its soo cute!

I can never find anything cute like that in Canada :(


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Hotbump said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I have seen them in cartoons but never knew what it was, *they are not really common in the hispanic community*. We make our tea or boil water in pots I thought everyone did :dohh: Well i made his formula with bottled water but just for today because I dont know if I should boil it or not...
> 
> yes they are :rofl: I'm hispanic and i've always had a kettle :lol: when i lived over in spain everyone has a kettle there :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> not the mexican community :haha: i have been to mexico and I havent seen a person with a kettle thats why we use pots to boil our water or to make teaClick to expand...

It's because kettles only have one use, where pots have multiple uses. So in places like Mexico where a lot of families don't have a lot of money the sensible option is to buy a pot. When my friends family came over from Mexico we bought them a kettle. I'll never forget reaction though because to me, a kettle was a normal thing to have, but she said where she came from it was more like a luxury item because there was always something important to buy.


----------



## lb

lol Cindy, I feel the same about kettles. I've never had one, and I've always used a pot. I'm not hispanic, but I lived in an area that was predominantly hispanic. But now everyone makes me want a kettle!


----------



## Hotbump

Agree lauren i want a kettle too :brat:


----------



## lily123

When's your birthday CC? I'll get you a cute one :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

it already passed :cry: it was march 12 :(


----------



## ~RedLily~

We should do a secret santa at Christmas then and whoever gets you will buy you a kettle :thumbup: x


----------



## kittycat18

I can't believe you didn't know what a kettle or teapot was or even how to use one! I just took it for granted that it was a home essential!!! Why am I looking up kettles on the internet now :haha: This is ridiculous.


----------



## annawrigley

Wooooooop :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0572.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Wooooooop :happydance:

John Lewis are very efficient with their delivery :thumbup: I like it.


----------



## annawrigley

_laura said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Wooooooop :happydance:
> 
> John Lewis are very efficient with their delivery :thumbup: I like it.Click to expand...

They are ;) Next day delivery if you spend over a certain amount I think. Was not amused though, he came at 8am!


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Wooooooop :happydance:
> 
> John Lewis are very efficient with their delivery :thumbup: I like it.Click to expand...
> 
> They are ;) Next day delivery if you spend over a certain amount I think. Was not amused though, he came at 8am!Click to expand...

Right in time for breakfast though.


----------



## Neferet

Oh wow Anna- I want a funky kettle like yours! In fact, I NEED a funky kettle. Mine's just grey with a blue light. I think this thread will start a funky kettle trend lol!

I always presumed everyone had a kettle!


----------



## Neferet

https://www.amazon.com/Animal-Kettl...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1306935839&sr=1-42

OMG WOW!


----------



## bbyno1

Neferet said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Animal-Kettl...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1306935839&sr=1-42
> 
> OMG WOW!

How funky!
I now want a funky kettle!


----------



## annawrigley

Neferet said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Animal-Kettl...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1306935839&sr=1-42
> 
> OMG WOW!

Confusing, thats like a mix between a teapot and a kettle. Is that why its called a teakettle?!


----------



## Hotbump

annawrigley said:


> Wooooooop :happydance:

go ahead anna rub it in my face that i still dont have a kettle :cry: lol


----------



## bbyno1

Aww. I have a spare kettle if you like but its just a cheap plain white one


----------



## annawrigley

bbyno1 said:


> Aww. I have a spare kettle if you like but its just a cheap plain white one

Me too now :haha:


----------



## Hotbump

does it cost a lot to ship overseas?


----------



## pansylove

ELECTRIC KETTLE WOOOOW
https://www.newlaunches.com/entry_images/0809/27/bugatti_Vera_Electric_Kettle.jpg


----------



## laura1991

I want my own house so i can accessorize! We have a boring kettle!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

i know im not any help but whoa! i didnt know people sell water for babies! probably dont have it in australia but thats cool!


----------



## bbyno1

Hotbump said:


> does it cost a lot to ship overseas?

Im not sure?If you can find out il send it if you likee?


----------



## annawrigley

Probably work out cheaper buying your own :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

:( I know it cost my nan 8 pound to send mine but not over sea's lol


----------



## x__amour

Ah Anna, it's so cute! :D


----------

